# Online Guitar Lessons?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just throwing this out here for possible feedback. I took a stab at a life-long yearning to learn to play(rudimentary) guitar, at a community-offered course last winter. It was fun - basically learning the scale, the basic chords and a try at a few popular songs. For seniors (like me!). most of us were completely hopeless newbies at the beginning, and some of us made a little progress. Unfortunately, it's not convenient for me to enroll again this winter, but I'd like to try some online learning during the upcoming cold, dark season... There are lots of sites online! a number of groups recommend justinguitar.com Just wondering if there might be any unbiased feedback on the topic of good, SIMPLE online guitar lessons in the forum here? Thanks.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Justin is great, and he covers several genres of music. Where best to go on youtube (or the web) you go often depends on genre. 

Maholo is great on youtube for strummy folk or basic rock. 
6 String Country is great site for learning pop-new-country stuff. 

For simple basics, just surf the tube until you find someone that goes at your pace and speaks your language. There are thousands of guitar teachers on there. 

For me, the key thing with the videos is just seeing that a particular song CAN actually be done on the guitar and seeing how the arrangement works. Then I go and work on it with my headphones hanging off one ear. Old school, but always the best for me to emulate any song or player.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks. i guess? I'd lean towards 60's 70's pop?/rock? & maybe older country classics(not that new-country noise!)
yeah, there are tons of instructors out there. I'm really looking for somewhere that lays things out very simply & 
goes s-l-o-w... I'll have alook at the sites you mentioned.
anyone else care to comment?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Other than Justin check out martyzsongs on youtube, he's got some good basic stuff and I think they also did one youtube video together. Note that some of the beginner video lessons are different that the real thing, just to make it easier I guess.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd recommend Youtube also. You can find pretty much anything- any level, style, genre, song, or technique. Of course some are better (and much worse) than others, but just move on until you find what you want.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks. i guess? I'd lean towards 60's 70's pop?/rock? & maybe older country classics(not that new-country noise!)
> yeah, there are tons of instructors out there. I*'m really looking for somewhere that lays things out very simply &
> goes s-l-o-w..*. I'll have alook at the sites you mentioned.
> anyone else care to comment?


Just learn the chord progressions in the key of C, ( C,F,G7 ) it's relative minor Am (Amin, Dmin, G)

key of G, (G, C, D7) and it's relative minor EM for starters., ( EM, C, D) 

this will give you a taste of what it is about and you can progress from there. The C scale does not have any sharps or flats. the G major scale has only one sharp (f#)
You really can't learn any songs until you learn at least these basic chords , otherwise you are just playing it by ear.

Learn the chord wheel (see link below) and once you have the keys in the major chords mastered, try the minors..know them by heart so you can play them in a rapid rhythmic fashion, and be able to finger the notes at the right frets. Then you will be ready to go online and follow some of the teachers...otherwise, you are just "playing around'. :biggrin:

Then ty the scales in the key of C and G. BTW, there are all sorts of scales in guitar music, dominant 7th, pentatonic used for blues, harmonic scales and so forth...but start with the basic stuff first. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relative_key


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks all. caverman - thanks. not sure what it all means... but I think that's the kind of direction I'm looking for! I'll try to give it a whirl!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

carverman- re your post above: can you suggest any online site(s) where I might go , to help me begin this process?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> carverman- re your post above: can you suggest any online site(s) where I might go , to help me begin this process?


You probably need to start with a Youtube detailed tutorial where an experience player/teacher shows you exact finger placement on the strings and frets.
Follow the demonstration and practice, practice, practice, each chord until you can place your fingers in the proper positions (without really looking at our fingers (should be
automatic so that your brain and fingers become "one", and play the chord(s) *so that all the notes, fingered or NOT, sound as clear as possible.
*
Then you can get a chord book and practice the basic chords, as I mentioned with chord progressions in their respective keys.

Once you learn how to play the basic chords, and progressions, you can start learning advanced chording techniques such as "hammering on" and "pulling off" as you change chords on a beat while counting the beat.

Simple? Well it takes lots of practice and the desire to become proficient..and it can be a long road to get really good playing guitar playing guitar the way it should be played.

here is a youtube demo for the D chord..by JustinGuitar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh6sPqDEZCY

BTW..I started playing guitar in the late 60s, used to play in band way back then, then teaching beginners and working in a guitar studio/store back in the late 60s. Since then,
I have been playing on my own..jazz and classical and popular songs by ear...about 40 years, and a few guitars/amps.

James Taylor and Gord Lightfoot are just a couple of my favorites. Artists from the 60s/70s. 

Gord Lightfoot's "Beautiful"... *don't you just love those finger picking MAJ7th jazz chords at the intro and through the song?.*..Beautiful, especially on his Martin D18.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNleC6-9jyI


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

caverman - your're the man! thanks. I'm guessing we're about the same vintage? (I'm 63). Agree with you 100% on JT & Gordie. just a couple, for sure...I'm also huge fan of N.Young, and some guy named Dylan ....and there's lots more! thanks again for the advice!
BTW - any advice on what type / brand guitar might be best-suited (read: "easiest to play") for a geezer/beginner?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> BTW - any advice on what type / brand guitar might be best-suited (read: "easiest to play") for a geezer/beginner?


Don't know your budget, so I can only suggest based on past experience and what I have left in guitars...(home made les paul electric) and another semi-acoustic electric (Blues Master).

I also have a beautiful acoustic-electric Takamine Hirade Classic with nylon strings that is beautiful to play and doesn't cause ruts on the tips of your fingers. Mind you, the sound of
the notes you play will sound better as the skin on the tips of your fretting hand 4 fingers becomes calloused a bit.

So the beginner choice is elther bronze string or nylon string at the start. When I used to teach many years ago, my recommendation to the female students was not to struggle with
their soft finger tips on the fretting (generally left hand) but get an easier to press nylon string guitar with low action from the 1st fret to the 7th fret. I doubt that you would go beyond
the 7th fret in the first year, as most of the primary chords are formed between the 1st and 3rd frets, with only a few between the 3rd and 5th fret.
Nylon spanish guitars (depending on budget) Takamine or Yamaha.

Don't go out and buy a cheap guitar because you are just a beginner, get a better sounding guitar, it will encourage you to continue if the tone is better.

As far as bronze strings guitars..if that is what you prefer, maybe find a Yamaha model? Also, there should be lots of brands and choice out there today for $500 or less. 
If you are buying yourself for the first time, it would be advisable to have a more experienced person come with you that can play and advise you.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks again. much appreciated.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

On Sunday mourning I find it fun to tune into the local classic country show and learn simple riffs from songs I heard daily years ago.

Just a chair, radio, and for me a Telecaster with a small amplifier.

You may only learn one or two riffs over a two hour period but to master them usually takes a few days.

It's also fun to figure out the chords each song is using.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

that's nice, but waaaay beyond my ability yet, rush2112. i wouldn't know one chord or riff from another... Maybe one day ....


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> that's nice, but waaaay beyond my ability yet, rush2112.* i wouldn't know one chord or riff from another*... Maybe one day ....


Riffs are a guitar musical term for a repeating note phrase that can be played several times during the song. "Smoke on the water" by Deep Purple is an example of a R&R riff.
Here is a beginner lesson for learning how to play the opening riffs for "*smoke on the water"*..usually you learn these by ear as you acquire a guitar ..because it's
easier to memorize a repeating phrase. 
Example of "Smoke on the water" riff
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc6QQy17zzI

In this example he is playing what they call "power chords", usually a simplistic "barre chord" to allow quick movement of your index finger (which forms the barre of the barre
chord). Power chords allow for faster playing without worrying about exact position of the the middle, ring or little finger. 

here is another well known riff by Neil Young....Keep on rockin' in the Free World"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdiCJUysIT0

Riffs are a sequence of notes (usually played on opening of a song), the note sequence (in the key of the song) can be played on the bass strings of the guitar as in Keep on rockin'
example or some "ear cutting/shreddin' treble string note patterns.

*riff*
(in popular music and jazz) a short repeated phrase, frequently played over changing chords or harmonies or used as a background to a solo improvisation.
"a brilliant guitar riff"


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

If you've just starting out follow JustinGuitar's beginner course. Focus on learning all the basic open chords and maybe do some dexterity exercises, like learning scales. When your fretting hand/fingers get tired each day (and they will) work on your strumming and/or string picking, also try keeping them in time. 

After a 2-4 months, depending on how much you practice, you'll likely be ready to move on to other things.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks all- for the input & encouragement.


----------



## RUSH2112 (Mar 25, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks all- for the input & encouragement.


The intro to Blue Oyster Cults "Don't Fear the Reaper" is a classic riff.

I try to master it every time I pick up my guitar.

I pretty much have it down but to play it at the same speed as the original recording, is a challenge for me.

You can practise it on any kind of guitar.

I started with a classical guitar which had a wide neck and no fret markers.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

RUSH2112 said:


> The intro to Blue Oyster Cults "Don't Fear the Reaper" is a classic riff.


Learning these can be a fun break from the daily practice routine, lots of simple riffs or well known intros you can play when learning. Some can also be used as dexterity exercises or to test/challenge your current abilities. That BOC classic is one of the first I learned along with "A horse with no name". Later you can move on to more complex riffs or intros like "Closer to the heart" by Rush ... that one is a good challenge.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

oh yeah - another question: some say that electric guitar is "easier" to learn/play than acoustic? any comments?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Electric is easier on your fingers when you begin and you can likely practice on it longer as a result. The bigger question is, which type of guitar (music/sound wise) will motivate you more to continue playing?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yeah ... good question.... I like both, prob. acoustic, but I'm not even far enough along to know that yet...


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Acoustic is nice in that you can play it anywhere, ok ... maybe not in the shower if you like sound in there.  
Have you got a music store nearby? See if they are selling a Yamaha FG700 (or maybe an FGX700), try it out and see if you like the feel and sound of it, good entry level guitar IMO that won't cost you much.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

tks.
update: someone's selling a Yamaha FG740 sfm on local kijiji . Worth investigating? ($350)


----------

